
Outgrowing Apache Storm: why we built in-house distributed stream processing - librato
http://libra.to/1L8WTjv
======
mike_heffner
I'm on the data team at Librato, happy to answer any questions. Some of the
Librato team will also be at ReInvent next week, can discuss more in person
for others attending.

~~~
virtualwhys
Any consideration given to Scala or Clojure, or did raw performance (via Java
8) win over greater abstraction capabilities from the start?

IIRC, Twitter's Storm replacement, Heron, is written in C++ -- i.e. they
didn't go with Spark/Scala, which, given that Twitter is probably the largest
Scala shop in the world, speaks volumes about the volume of data these sytems
need handle (read: Spark is far from slow).

~~~
meatysnapper
If I remember right, the team that wrote Heron was most comfortable with C++,
and that was a major reason in choosing it.

~~~
scaleout1
Heron is half Java and half c++ and could have been written on top of finagle
had a different team inside Twitter had implemented it

------
swah
Also, this book is a great read: [https://www.manning.com/books/big-
data](https://www.manning.com/books/big-data)

------
djosephsen
Have you considered mongodb?

~~~
iLoch
MongoDB is web scale.

